# Guess who's back? Back again? Dizzle's back! Tell a friend!



## trodizzle (Aug 30, 2016)

That's right, I missed you guys and gals.

Quick update:

Been struggling with a separation/divorce since March of 2016.
Been natty for quite some time now.
Haven't lifted much at all but kept up the cardio.
My spreadsheets are all outdated. 
I weight 211lbs.
Just had natty bloods taken yesterday, 170 TT, LMAO!
Started TRT again the same day (tired of being tired all the time).

Bloods:


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 30, 2016)

Did you try any kind of PCT when you came off, or did you just go cold turkey? Just curious. Do you remember your baseline test level from before you started trt? Just interested to see if you at least made it back to that number.

Welcome back.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 30, 2016)

Welcome back Dizz. Good to see you around. Is the divorce finalized? That shit is brutal man... I don't wish it on anyone. And anyone who can walk about totally happy during and after was either married to or is a psychopath 

Glad you are on the mend.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 30, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Did you try any kind of PCT when you came off, or did you just go cold turkey? Just curious. Do you remember your baseline test level from before you started trt? Just interested to see if you at least made it back to that number.
> 
> Welcome back.



Cold turkey.

Here is my bloods history, this was the worst it's ever been.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 30, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Welcome back Dizz. Good to see you around. Is the divorce finalized? That shit is brutal man... I don't wish it on anyone. And anyone who can walk about totally happy during and after was either married to or is a psychopath
> 
> Glad you are on the mend.



Thanks brother, missed you guys. Affair was discovered on March 3, 2016. Attempted repairs until about June 16, 2016 when I dropped the bomb and said I was leaving her. We took a while to agree to everything so we could file uncontested and not have to spend a boat load of cash and time battling things out in court. Official court date, or the date when the judge confirms the split is on October 20, 2016 so about 50 days from now.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Spreadsheets Pro


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 30, 2016)

I'd kill 6 black dudes and Harambe's kids to get your lipid profile....


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 30, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'd kill 6 black dudes and Harambe's kids to get your lipid profile....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 30, 2016)

trodizzle said:


>



How do you know I wouldn't kill 10 white people for it????


----------



## Joliver (Aug 30, 2016)

Welcome back best buddy. Taco has been lost without you...


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 30, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> How do you know I wouldn't kill 10 white people for it????



Sounds like a decent compromise. 3/5 - not great, but decent.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 30, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> Sounds like a decent compromise. 3/5 - not great, but decent.



Juuuust enough to lose....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2016)

Good job on leaving.. Once a cheat always a cheat


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 30, 2016)

Love Stinks High 5


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 30, 2016)

Good to see you back, Mate. Now get back on that grind.


----------



## DF (Aug 30, 2016)

Glad to have you back buddy.  I've missed the spreadsheets.


----------



## Dex (Aug 31, 2016)

Better get that test level up before you jump into the dating pool.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 31, 2016)

Last time I got divorced I ran a gram of tren...


----------



## automatondan (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome back Dizz! I was wondering where you went.... The last year was rough on me too, but we have to fight and get back up. We will be stronger when we stand back up. Glad you are on the mend and I have a feeling you will be right as rain in no time.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome back man! Hope everything works out and you get back on track!


----------



## wallyd (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome back! Divorce can be a killer. In my state divorce is def in favor of the females.


----------



## Jada (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome back brother


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 31, 2016)

wallyd said:


> Welcome back! Divorce can be a killer. In my state divorce is def in favor of the females.



Well, you guys know me, mr spreadsheets. So of course I went into mediation, and attorney talks prepared. Parenting plan all written, asset numbers ready to go, your boy was on his game. Our parenting plan was 99% written by me so I'm very happy with how that ended up. 50/50 custody. 50/50 share on all other costs. I did end up paying some child support but what I ended up paying I think is fair because I fought for it to be fair. Overall I'm happy with it I will just be happier when it's fully executed on 10/20, 50 friggin days away... Thanks Obama...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 31, 2016)

Sometimes I understand people that kill their wives.. I'm not saying it's right I just understand


----------



## snake (Aug 31, 2016)

Glad to have you back brother.

Oh, and if you hear anyone ask if you really did go Ghey 4 Pay, it didn't come from me. :32 (20):


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 31, 2016)

welcome back diz


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 31, 2016)

snake said:


> Oh, and if you hear anyone ask if you really did go Ghey 4 Pay, it didn't come from me. :32 (20):



That's a horrible rumor. 

You know darned well he does it for free.


----------



## bugman (Sep 4, 2016)

Glad to see you back Diz.  Lets get back after it.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 4, 2016)

Welcome back Diz


----------

